# Drinking distilled water



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anybody drink distilled water? After reading articles on the health issues associated with drinking tap water (fluoride additives etc) Ive been thinking about buying a water distiller. Obviously the initial cost is massive but should pay for its self after 6 months if your drinking bottled water every day.

Anybody do this? Or even drink bottled water only?


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't do this as of yet but after reading about the tap water ect i'll be going down this route aswell.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I drink about 90% bottled water. Only time I don't is when I run out at work occasionally.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Get a distiller


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

What's wrong with tap water lol


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Fluoride is poisoning the masses y0


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> What's wrong with tap water lol


Are you mad, research fluoride mate and have a look. It's in our tap water for 'cleaning' purposes and its in toothpaste but its basically actually fcuking poison


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it's just marketing trick to make us buying bottled water!


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm

Hadn't you heard? Everything everywhere is out there to kill us, it's a miracle were not all dead already


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Chunkee said:


> I don't do this as of yet but after reading about the tap water ect i'll be going down this route aswell.


Just the cost which puts me off.



solidcecil said:


> I drink about 90% bottled water. Only time I don't is when I run out at work occasionally.


Do you buy in bulk?



sckeane said:


> Get a distiller


That was my plan :thumbup1: Seen one on ebay, 4 litres takes 4 hours though.



benki11 said:


> I think it's just marketing trick to make us buying bottled water!


I very much doubt that if I'm honest.



hardgain said:


> http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm
> 
> Hadn't you heard? Everything everywhere is out there to kill us, it's a miracle were not all dead already


http://www.livestrong.com/article/464466-why-bodybuilders-drink-distilled-water/

Anyone can link to some article online. Its what do you trust to be the truth? I was wanting peoples actual experiences not an article which I can find on google myself.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

SkinnyJ said:


> What's wrong with tap water lol


There's nothing wrong at all with good old tap water, it's got to be better than something that's been stood on the supermarket shelves and wharehouses for months if not years before it's been sold.

Buying bottled water is a fools game, most of it is filtered tap water anyway. :lol:

I've been drinking tap water for years, I'm still here.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would the government/water agencies want to poison the masses? Seems like a lot of hype over something and nothing.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

TECH said:


> Why would the government/water agencies want to poison the masses? Seems like a lot of hype over something and nothing.


It's not poisoning you need to worry about, but the mind control drugs they put in.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

RockyD said:


> It's not poisoning you need to worry about, but the mind control drugs they put in.


I hope they do. I've grown tired of thinking for myself.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

It will leech minerals out of your body and shouldn't be drank.


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

TECH said:


> I hope they do. I've grown tired of thinking for myself.


That's what they want you to think:lol:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

if fluoride is poisoning us why dont they just stop putting it in the water


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Nidge said:


> There's nothing wrong at all with good old tap water, it's got to be better than something that's been stood on the supermarket shelves and wharehouses for months if not years before it's been sold.
> 
> Buying bottled water is a fools game, most of it is filtered tap water anyway. :lol:
> 
> I've been drinking tap water for years, I'm still here.


Its not meant to kill you, just poison you. Reduced your brain power in a way. Check this wiki link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_fluoridation_controversy


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

It has no nutritional value, is bad for you and will give you the ****s.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> It has no nutritional value, is bad for you and will give you the ****s.


Have you drank distilled water?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

dusher said:


> Its not meant to kill you, just poison you. Reduced your brain power in a way. Check this wiki link:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_fluoridation_controversy


thats nothing, you should really read into this sort of thing and explore all the areas... the sugars in foods for example, omg.

theres so much ****ed up things its unbelievable.

believe what you wanna believe, people will think your crazy for it but **** em.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

hardgain said:


> http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm
> 
> Hadn't you heard? Everything everywhere is out there to kill us, it's a miracle were not all dead already


this sounds sarcy. but is actually true


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Hmm this must be some sort of conspiracy theory I have missed out on.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

MissB said:


> Distilled water? Isn't that what you put in your iron? Why would you want to drink that?,you buy it down the laundry aisle


It's what you put in batteries as well ? We top up the ones at work with it.

My dad used to just melt the ice out the freezer, that's distilled.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

There's been rumors about excessive fluoride in tap water since the 70's. I remember my parents having to boil water before drinking it when I was a kid, because they'd put in to much fluoride in our area.

Aliens probably did it.


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)

Read this http://www.mercola.com/article/water/distilled_water.htm


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

inject steroids/peps and take dnp/clen but oh no! not tap water!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If you live in a soft water area then the water has a low Tds ( total dissolved solids) per ppm( particles per million). De ionised water is best,you can get a little unit to fit under your sink.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Mez said:


> There's been rumors about excessive fluoride in tap water since the 70's. I remember my parents having to boil water before drinking it when I was a kid, because they'd put in to much fluoride in our area.
> 
> Aliens probably did it.


Boiling it actually increases it, doesn't remove or reduce it


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

What a load of ****.

Remind me to wear my tin foil hat, don't want 'them' to read my thoughts and know im not drinking the poison.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

dusher said:


> Have you drank distilled water?


RO water which is basically the same


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> inject steroids/peps and take dnp/clen but oh no! not tap water!


^

:lol:

bunch of fairies worrying about tap water ...and people were moaning the other day on here theres not enough "alpha men" these days


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

Man up fellas we are turning into a nation of soft ****s get the tap water banged Ito you, a mean what next???


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> ^
> 
> :lol:
> 
> bunch of fairies worrying about tap water ...and people were moaning the other day on here theres not enough "alpha men" these days





SteffH said:


> Man up fellas we are turning into a nation of soft ****s get the tap water banged Ito you, a mean what next???


Tell this guy he's a fairy and to man up:






Skip to 1:02.42


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

MissB said:


> Distilled water? Isn't that what you put in your iron? Why would you want to drink that?,you buy it down the laundry aisle


Its just completely pure water. Used because it doesn't contain any heavy metals that will damage equipment. Its actually quite nice.


----------



## SteffH (Dec 2, 2012)

dusher said:


> Tell this guy he's a fairy and to man up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok then Yates you need to loosen up man, you've let these nurdy ass brain lectures Get a hold of you, if it was a real problem then why are we all still orite coz let's face it we were brought up as kids drinking tap wAter, wats the big deal, I've seing bear grills neck a lot worse and he's still fit as a lop


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

SteffH said:


> Ok then Yates you need to loosen up man, you've let these nurdy ass brain lectures Get a hold of you, if it was a real problem then why are we all still orite coz let's face it we were brought up as kids drinking tap wAter, wats the big deal, I've seing bear grills neck a lot worse and he's still fit as a lop


Explain what you mean by 'orite'? Ill put it another way, do you swallow tooth paste? You've always been told not too right? Thats because of the same problem, fluoride.

Plus bottled/distilled has other positives like no sodium chloride, great when trying to lose weight.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Read this:



> Water fluoridation is used in the United States, United Kingdom, Ireland, Canada, and Australia, and a handful of other countries. The following nations previously fluoridated their water, but stopped the practice, with the years when water fluoridation started and stopped in parentheses:
> 
> Federal Republic of Germany (1952-1971)
> 
> ...


The countries above stopped using it as an additive, why haven't we?


----------



## nunchaku101 (Aug 3, 2012)

Fluoride is a tool for that, it subdues and makes one more docile, they also want to put in lithium and statins, the statins in turn will lower the function of cholesterol and decrease test production.


----------

